# Splitting a season pass?



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Not sure about your resort, but generally that is against the rules and in some cases, like with vail resorts it's illegal. I also don't really understand why they wouldn't just get their own passes so they could go together.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Might want to read the pass contract that constitutes fraud.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is illegal anywhere in the states and probably North America. There are also incentives for lifties to bust people using someone else's pass. Generally around $50-$100 a pop. Make a big enough stink about it, and they'll call the sheriff to sort it out. Which usually ends in someone getting a ticket or an arrest.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps identical twins could pull it off if they have the same gear. Lifties quickly get to know folks and their gear at our hill and locals can spot each other from a long distance just from how they ride and what they are wearing. Last year, one morning 3rd chair, hauling ass down a fresh groomer, nobody in sight, and a good ways from any chair and get tagged by a patroller to slow down (like a 1-2 second interaction of patroller pointing and me nodding and shutting it down abit)...lame...but later 5-6 folks said they saw me get tagged.


----------



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

I know when I got my season pass the contract stated that if someone was found using my pass, if I gave it to them willingly of course, then it would result in loss of the season pass and a 100$ fine.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

::


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> ::


^^^ this. It's just wrong... that should be enough. If not, many season passes, when scanned, bring up a photo of the person who owns the pass, to prevent this kind of fraud.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't do it. Not worth it. Plus as previously stated most passes have photos on hem.


----------



## devo (Feb 16, 2008)

Me and my crew have been pulling this off for years. Also our local mountain only has all day or evening passes, so when I'm leaving at dusk I give my all day to a stranger. Fuck the squares.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

our passes have our picture on them, and the staffs look them over the same way the fuckers at TSA look at your passport when you're flying


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

devo said:


> Me and my crew have been pulling this off for years. Also our local mountain only has all day or evening passes, so when I'm leaving at dusk I give my all day to a stranger. Fuck the squares.


yer talkin bout a lift ticket there Jethro


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> yer talkin bout a lift ticket there Jethro


My local hill does that. You have a photo is and you show it to them at the ticket booth and they give you your pass for the day. I know big mountains prob don't do that.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the_danger said:


> I want to buy a season pass to a place thats nearby but none of my friends
> want to spend the money. Two of them said if they could split the pass (basically have one of them buy it, privately split the price and go at different times) they would do it. Does anyone know if this is common or any potential problems we might run into?


Pshhh all you need is balls and all black gear. The rest is just silly talk.


----------



## devo (Feb 16, 2008)

Nah, rudebouy we share are season passes with the less fortunate of the family as well. Our stupid lil mountains don't know the difference. They're a bunch of slackers. We've been sharing season passes for the last 10 years.


----------

